# Looking for women who have been surrogates/egg donors - FEE



## hannahcaters (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello,

I'm looking for ladies who have either been surrogates or donated eggs an extraordinary number of times.

I write for national newspapers and women's magazines, so there would be a fee involved too. 

Please get in touch if you would like more info or to share your story - my number is 0121 616 1100 / 07771 693 675 or email [email protected]

Many thanks,
Hannah


----------

